# Pig Feed?



## jmcrorie (Jan 3, 2013)

Someone gave me pig feed.  Can I feed the pig feed to my goats?  If not, why?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 3, 2013)

If it is a commercial hog feed, it is likely a combination of finely ground corn and soybean meal, plus vitamins and minerals. What does the tag say?


----------



## jmcrorie (Jan 3, 2013)

Its Producers Pride (Tractor Supply brand) Hog Grower.  Says its ruminant meat and bone meal free.  First few ingredients are grain products, processed grain by-products, plant protein products... its a very long list.  15% crude protein.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 3, 2013)

I wish someone would give me some pig feed. That stuff is getting expensive and pigs eat A LOT.


----------



## Bedste (Jan 3, 2013)

They eat like PIGS


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 3, 2013)

Bedste said:
			
		

> They eat like PIGS


  EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 4, 2013)

It is against the law to feed ruminant products to a ruminant because of mad cow disease. 

Also, I beleive someones goats recently got into some hog feed and they got sick and there was a discussion about poisoning from something in the hog feed, may have been another forum.  Does it list individual minerals?


----------



## verkagj (Jan 4, 2013)

Pig Grower is what I feed my goats. It's all that is available. When I researched the ingredients and percentages, it was everything goats needed except for potassium. Most percents were just a bit lower than ideal. I give each a banana (they are cheap here), sunflower seeds and molasses to make up the shortage.

Maybe you could mix a bit at a time into their regular feed.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 4, 2013)

verkagj said:
			
		

> Pig Grower is what I feed my goats. It's all that is available. When I researched the ingredients and percentages, it was everything goats needed except for potassium. Most percents were just a bit lower than ideal. I give each a banana (they are cheap here), sunflower seeds and molasses to make up the shortage.
> 
> Maybe you could mix a bit at a time into their regular feed.


Just because I really want to know and are interested, could you post or PM me the nutrition info on your pig (goat) fee?


----------



## jmcrorie (Jan 4, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> verkagj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For Growing Pigs 45 - 110 lbs. 
Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min.)  14.00%
Lysine (min.) 0.85%
Crude Fat (min.) 3.00%
Crude Fiber (max.) 5.00%
Calcium (Ca) (min.) 1.00%
Calcium (Ca) (max.) 1.50%
Phosphorus (P) (min.) 0.65%
Salt (NaCl) (min.) 0.40%
Salt (NaCl) (max.) 0.90%
Selenium (Se) (min.) 0.3 ppm
Zinc (Zn) (min.) 80.0 ppm

This feed is Ruminant meat and Bone Meal FREE... there is no meat or bone meal in it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 4, 2013)

My wife works in a lab with mice.
I have 200 lbs of "rodent chow" in my garage right now.  No wonder we have mice.  It's passed the expiration date, and they have government contracts so they cannot use at the lab.

16% protein.

I just can't feed it to my goats even though there is no reason not to.  Her daddy feeds it to his cows.

Back to the point.  Based on the information you have provided, it is probably OK.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 4, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> My wife works in a lab with mice.
> I have 200 lbs of "rodent chow" in my garage right now.  No wonder we have mice.  It's passed the expiration date, and they have government contracts so they cannot use at the lab.
> 
> 16% protein.
> ...


protein is not the only thing you should look at. With goats Fiber is VERY important as well as the protein. The main things I look at in goat feed is the Protein, Fiber, and Fat. I look at everything but to me those are the most important. Most goat feed will have everything close to the same but I have seen these range greatly and you have to be careful what you choose.

What are the other nutrition facts on it?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 5, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just not interested in feeding it to them.  She doesn't get it very often.  See no need to make these types of temporary changes to diet just to save a few dollars.  Her daddy can keep feeding it to his cows.  It's such a small amount relative to his numbers it doesn't make a big deal.

She used to access to left over brewers grains from a local brewery.  Her dad had a few hogs then.  That was some great free food.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 5, 2013)

> I'm just not interested in feeding it to them.  She doesn't get it very often.  See no need to make these types of temporary changes to diet just to save a few dollars.  Her daddy can keep feeding it to his cows.  It's such a small amount relative to his numbers it doesn't make a big deal.
> 
> She used to access to left over brewers grains from a local brewery.  Her dad had a few hogs then.  That was some great free food.


Yeah I agree. No need to change everything for a once-in-a-while deal. And for the cattle...like you said, so little it doesn't make a difference.

I know a guy that feeds his goats only that. He is in Raleigh as you are.


----------

